# Pressure canner....the second rack!!



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

In my Presto canner, if I do pints, I can fit 8 on the bottom. That leaves me with a big space in the middle, though, and doing a second layer directly on top of those pints would make everything unstable, even though the book says you can stack directly on the tops of the first layer.

So, I want a rack inbetween. Do you folks use an actual rack made for the purpose, or have you improvised. I'd have to order a rack online, and wanted to do some canning before it would arrive.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> In my Presto canner, if I do pints, I can fit 8 on the bottom. That leaves me with a big space in the middle, though, and doing a second layer directly on top of those pints would make everything unstable, even though the book says you can stack directly on the tops of the first layer.


I believe I'm misunderstanding you. Here is the image that I have in my head - 8 pint jars placed around the inner perimeter of the canner and then a big empty space on the inside of the perimeter of jars. Is that correct?

If this is correct, then you're operating under a misunderstanding. That space is supposed to be filled with jars too.

If this is not what you're talking about then my powers of imagination are stunted and I can't figure out what space you're talking about. How about taking another shot at explaining what the situation is and what that space is all about.



> So, I want a rack inbetween. Do you folks use an actual rack made for the purpose, or have you improvised. I'd have to order a rack online, and wanted to do some canning before it would arrive.


First I put a rack on the bottom of my canner so that the jars don't sit directly on the bottom of the canner. Then I cram as many jars as I can onto that level so that there is no space left to place another jar. Then I place a rack on top of all of the jars and repeat the process.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I put three layers of pints in my canner, rack, jars, rack, jars, rack, jars. The purpose made racks are the best but I have used round bakers cooling racks.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> In my Presto canner, if I do pints, I can fit 8 on the bottom. That leaves me with a big space in the middle, though, and doing a second layer directly on top of those pints would make everything unstable, even though the book says you can stack directly on the tops of the first layer.
> 
> So, I want a rack inbetween. Do you folks use an actual rack made for the purpose, or have you improvised. I'd have to order a rack online, and wanted to do some canning before it would arrive.


All of the canners that I have that are meant to double stack have a second rack that came with it.

You can buy extra racks for your PC or you can improvise one from a rack for a water bath canner.

These racks can be just about anything. Even a thin piece of wood or plywood with some holes drilled in it. Folded dish towel. etc.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Bobbb's right, it's OK to put two more pints in the center. And then stack a second row right on top of those. Getting twenty pints in the canner. I've don't this so so many times and have never had any problems.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

nt.............


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, pints around the outside. Then I can fit 1 pint comfortably in the middle, but there is a space in the middle "not quite big enough" for 1 more pint jar. Frustrating. That's what's giving me the uneven area to double stack without a rack on top.

Can I use one of those aluminum pie tins, flattened out, and with a mess of holes drilled in?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> Yes, pints around the outside. Then I can fit 1 pint comfortably in the middle, but there is a space in the middle "not quite big enough" for 1 more pint jar. Frustrating. That's what's giving me the uneven area to double stack without a rack on top.
> 
> Can I use one of those aluminum pie tins, flattened out, and with a mess of holes drilled in?


I would use a towel on the bottom and the rack in the middle.

I wonder why you can't fit 10 jars though. You canning in Golden harvest brand jars or the Walmart brand ones?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> So, I want a rack in between. Do you folks use an actual rack made for the purpose, or have you improvised. I'd have to order a rack online, and wanted to do some canning before it would arrive.


I found a couple aluminum lids in an auction box lot. I just so happened that they were the perfect diameter to put in the pressure canner. I drilled about 20- 1/8" holes in it to allow the heat to flow more evenly. That's what I use as a divider between layers. Works great.

BTW. I get 9 jars to a layer.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I have found if I heat up my canner too much before putting in the jars, I can't get 10 in there. I just start heating it up right before loading.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

8 jars in the bottom......wide mouth pints. I just tried the regular mouth pints, and was indeed able to fit 10 in the bottom. Since I bought 10 lbs of chicken breasts, I think this will work out fine. I'm happy. And, it'll give me time to find a proper rack!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

You can get a rack Here scroll down


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

catsraven said:


> You can get a rack Here scroll down


Will those work in a Presto? I've not had any problems stacking jars on top of each other, getting twenty in my canner. Is this something that comes with all american's?

Found this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000LNY6T2


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Will those work in a Presto? I've not had any problems stacking jars on top of each other, getting twenty in my canner. Is this something that comes with all american's?


Yes. The diameter of Mirro, AA and Presto are all basically the same. 10 pints jars.


----------

